# Midwest Topeka Race



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm trying to gather information on this race and was hoping that a few of you fly this race and can help me with some stats on which clubs , combines, and federation inter this race. Also what States are involved and the numbers of bird flown each year and an fanciers that win big every year would be helpful too. I know this is a little different question so I'll explain why I'm interested in this . I believe that this is one of the BIGGEST races in the United States at this time being that its from 100 miles to 1000 miles in every direction on race day . Well I've seen many of the Jim Jenner films and I'm trying to pitch this race to him for a short documentary . I talked to him the other day and he has heard about this race but never knew just how big it has gotten . He didn't seam very interested but asked for an E-mail from me if I had more information and he would take look. Any help would be great.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

You can find lots of info at www.midwesthpa.com. It's the largest OB race in the United States. There's been as many as 7000 birds, I think around 4500 this past year. Flown at the end of June so it's pretty much the end of the season. I didn't have much luck this year...I think you have to have old seasoned birds to not get confused with so many birds going in every direction. I watched the liberation one year.......pretty cool!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

So , Rich do you think in would make a sellable documentary ?

I have flown this race three times and so far only clocked birds on the second day. I'm in the 500 mile category. It takes a special bird to fly 500miles and with so many going to different directions too, that's why I think it ranks up there with some of the big European races as far as toughness and the quality of birds it takes too that's the other reason I think it should be filmed.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

ERIC K

Sounds like you need to set your birds up for that race,you need a hen on eggs that are pipin, or a cock bird on 10 to 14 day old young. You need to give them some motivation, last year the wind was out of the south, your birds should have made it home in a day.
Dave


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm sure someone like Jenner could make a really interesting documentary. I know a guy that is a National Geographic photographer and thought I had him talked into going to Topeka last year but he couldn't make it.
I did a poor job trying to have some ready to send last year, hope I can be better prepared this year. It's a tough race especially for you guys that have to go 500 or more.


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

I was trying to remember what the weather was like last year? I checked and there were only 40 day birds of 1000 sent on the 500 and none on the 600 and only 6 of 37 clocked. If you live 1000 miles from Topeka here's your chance to go the distance, all you have to do is get them there and pay $3 to join the club.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

This guy had good time.

23 PIEPER & R/17 14246 AU 11 WOW BL C 17:03:20 489.507 36.33 1328.817


----------



## parrisc (Feb 14, 2007)

*Topeka Race*

Hi Eric,

I have flown the race every year except for last year, it was 107 degress the day before so we decided not to release our birds. 

A few years ago a flyer from Rochester MN won it with a speed around 1800 ypm. 

Another flyer up in your country , I think his name is Gary Johnson was 2nd.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> ERIC K
> 
> Sounds like you need to set your birds up for that race,you need a hen on eggs that are pipin, or a cock bird on 10 to 14 day old young. You need to give them some motivation, last year the wind was out of the south, your birds should have made it home in a day.
> Dave


I do real good from the 400 mile Lamoni Iowa , I got 2 club 1st places from there, still working on a 500 mile bird and yes I do set up some of my OBs but can't remember what I did last year. The guy that took first in our section was SIMINGTON , band #3617 KEN ; with the time of 1375.658 ypm, 482.887 miles. Don't know what club he's from.

Anyway that's for the input so far and Dave what do you think about a short film about the Topeka race ?


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

Eric, I would think that this would be an excellent subject for a film. As far as long end flyers that had much success in the Midwest, I would point you to Mike Schmidt. His distance was 573.375 mi. He won his distance class many times, rarely failed to have day birds and even won the Minnesota class once I believe ? He also has a connection to some Montana folks that may be of help with Mr. Jenner. Mike has been out of the sport for a number of years due to health issues but still keeps up with things.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

I would like to see a documentary, make it totally free for one year and get every pigeon within 1000 miles young or old. I think it would help the sport if we could get 30 thousand or more birds in the event, get the AU and the IF in on it, and then get Animal Planet to show it.
Dave


----------



## triple7loft (Nov 22, 2012)

Man 30,000 pigeons would be a site to see for sure......



Crazy Pete said:


> I would like to see a documentary, make it totally free for one year and get every pigeon within 1000 miles young or old. I think it would help the sport if we could get 30 thousand or more birds in the event, get the AU and the IF in on it, and then get Animal Planet to show it.
> Dave


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

It would be quite an accomplishment if the AU were to get behind this in an effort to create a record race. It may be difficult especially in light of the PETA situation.
The Barcelona International in 2012 had 25,348 birds entered from a total of 7 countries, but that race has all birds heading in the same general direction from the start point. If the Midwest Classic were to expand in a significant way the birds would be heading in all different directions from the start point, which to a degree is what is happening as it is.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I got the idea after watching the DVD "the Queen's Wings" by Jim Jenner. It was a fun story about a pigeon race in England "The Queens Diamond Jubilee" . It turns out some guy and his Daughter won the thing to everyone's surprise they didn't even own a loft but used a small space his boss loaned him . Well if Jim can make a documentary about that race why not the biggest race in the U.S. 

Thanks for the help and I hope a few more people have something to say about this.

Dave even 10,000 birds would be something to see.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The first time I flew it was in 09 with 5393 birds and wow what a sight, I didn't do very well 349th place. Did a lot better in 2011 with 4th place 2307 birds. I would really like to see over 10k in birds. 

I think if you were going to make a documentary you would wont to send emails to all clubs, and try to get the AU and any one you could think of in on it. No matter what you do PETA will try to stop it, I say get a bunch of bikers and stop them first.
Dave


----------



## LOFT 532 (Oct 30, 2012)

That's exactly what PETA wants you guys to do, talk about them like everyone is scared of them. The first thing pigeon flyers and the AU and IF need to do is get something like this together then make a hearty donation to St. Jude. Bikers??? Lol


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Crazy Pete said:


> The first time I flew it was in 09 with 5393 birds and wow what a sight, I didn't do very well 349th place. Did a lot better in 2011 with 4th place 2307 birds. I would really like to see over 10k in birds.
> 
> I think if you were going to make a documentary you would wont to send emails to all clubs, and try to get the AU and any one you could think of in on it. No matter what you do PETA will try to stop it, I say get a bunch of bikers and stop them first.
> Dave


Dave on the AU wed site they had a speaker talk about the things peta was saying and he made some very good points. I believe he is the AUs lobbyist, you should check it out.

As far as the race , it would be a good idea to involve as many clubs as possible. That was the main reason I posted to try to get as much information about how many people race and how many clubs are actually involved.


----------

